# mac machine name (host name) not present in windows DHCP server



## kaipa (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

Mac machine is getting the IP address from windows 2003 based DHCP server but the hostname or machine name is not getting registered in DHCP server.

Any ideas from any one?

Thanks,
-MKaipa


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 10, 2008)

On your Mac does it have a name (less then 8 characters for the slow Windows Server) in System Preferences->Sharing (at the top on that pane). Plus did you bind the Mac to the Windows Domain?

You can bind Leopard to a windows domain by reading this thread and also bookmarking the site MacWindows.com and their Leopard reader reports. 

Lastly read this Apple Discussion. It will give any Mac user/System Administrator great tips in joining Macs to Windows domains. 

Edit: I have also come across this great blog post Notes on Leopard AD Plugin 10.5.2. It has some good information.


----------

